# Are Flavoured Electrolytes safe?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I was just restocking my first aid kit, and I had to throw out my bottle of children's electroylte solution because I didn't realize it had to be used within 48 hours upon opening and I had opened it to use it once a week ago when Puff had a bit of runny poop (which is compltelet gone now). I read on one of the posts that you can buy the pedialyte freezer pops instead, that way you won't waste as much but I was just wondering whether or not the flavouring is safe? I can't find any unflavoured freezer pops and they come in cherry,grape,etc. which all contain flavourings/dyes.

Just wanted to double check that these are still OK.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone?? i would like too know this also so i can get some.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I believe there may be other (unflavored) alternatives to pedialyte that would be less wasteful... I would definitely get a second opinion from someone here that's more knowledgeable about hedgehog health and nutrition before rushing out to buy any of them though.

Anyway, perhaps getting an electrolyte water additive might be one alternative solution?

I know some sports/fitness places sell things like dissolving tablets and concentrates. I used to buy stuff called "elete" (http://www.eletewater.com/), which came in little dropper bottles. Of course, it wasn't for my hedgie and I don't know *exactly* how it compares to pedialyte either... I just know that it's an electrolyte additive and is supposed to aid in re hydration (and that it always seemed to help with hangovers, lol).

Anyone want to chime in on this? Let us know if these are ok alternatives?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would assume that certain flavors are ok to feed.

For example, from this thread: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=39
You get 
"7. Protein Drinks - There are several protein drinks currently available that people've offered to their hedgehogs with good results; the most common are the Boost and Ensure brands, both of which come in different flavors and different versions. I prefer to offer the Vanilla flavor, but I know that some hedgies prefer the Strawberry. Boost comes in a "Boost Plus" version, which I turn to when there's lots of weight loss in the little one. I usually water it down a bit (though some hedgehogs like it straight). Please do not give your hedgehog Chocolate-flavored anything, as we don't know if chocolate is toxic to hedgies.

8. Children's Electrolyte Drinks - While the most common brand is Pedialyte, many stores also offer a store brand. You can now get this in "freezer pop" servings, which you can just store at room temperature. The smaller serving size means less goes to waste. If you desire, feel free to dilute this with water. Also, a powdered version is now available which allows you to mix the amount that you want, to the dilution-level that you want, with not as much waste."

So I would assume that certain flavors of the acceptable fruits to feed, are ok. I can't find if the strawberry ensures have food colouring or not.....And it does come in powdered form ^_^

Ok, I found this on the internet. Would this work as well? Just make, freeze and take out when you need it.

Homemade Pedialite
1 quart water (I use pure spring water or good filtered water, all that chlorine in tap water wont help a queasy tummy)
8 teaspoons sugar (I use my natural sugar, Rapadura (by the company Rapunzel) because it is full of vitamins)
1/2 teaspoon salt (I use my celtic sea salt, the purpose of pedialite is to replenish the body's lost minerals, so I want to make sure the minerals are THERE!)
1/4 cup apple juice or the juice of half an orange_(Obviously, no orange juice if you're making this for your hedgie!!!!!)_
mix all together. (I used warm water as it helped the sugar and salt to dissolve faster)

Then I'd freeze it into ice cubes. Put them in a labeled ziploc back and you'll always have it handy. Microwave and done. And there'd be no "random" additives.

(I'm sorry if my post was everywhere X.x )


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if that recipe would work or not. Hopefully someone with more knowledge lets us know. I think I will try and find the powdered form of pedialyte so that I can get that in unflavoured. I know the strawberry ensures are safe, and so are the vanilla ones, just not chocolate. I have both strawberry and vanilla in my first aid kit for emergencies.


----------

